# Fusion d'identifiants Apple



## Disia (13 Octobre 2011)

Salut ! 

Je ne savais pas trop où poster mon message, j'espère avoir bien choisi la catégorie. Mes excuses si ce n'est pas le cas

Sans trop savoir pourquoi, j'ai deux identifiants Apple.

moi@disia.com qui est le compte auxquels sont liés tous mes achats.
disia@me.com qui est un compte vierge.

Je découvre ce soir via iCloud que c'est un problème. Je m'identifie donc dans le panel iCloud en tant que moi@disia.com puis j'essaie d'activer Mail & Notes qui me demande une adresse me.com. Je renseigne donc mon adresse disia@me.com. Là, OS X m'informe que l'adresse est déjà utilisée et que je dois en créer une autre.

Le fait est que je ne souhaite pas créer une autre adresse puisque disia@me.com m'appartient et que c'est celle-ci que je souhaite utiliser.

Si je peux éditer mon identifiant Apple moi@disia.com, impossible néanmoins de changer disia@me.com, tout comme il est impossible de supprimer le compte ou de remplacer l'adresse par une autre.

Je me sens bloquée mais je ne peux m'empêcher de penser qu'il y a une solution à ce problème. Après tout, il s'agit d'Apple ! Comment puis-je faire pour utiliser disia@me.com comme adresse me.com de mon compte Apple moi@disia.com ?

En espérant avoir été claire, je vous remercie par avance ! :rose:


----------



## NLelievre15 (13 Octobre 2011)

C'est impossible. J'avais déjà écrit à Apple pour ce probreme quand j'ai eu mobile me. Donc en gros tu auras toujours une adresse achat et une autre en me.


----------



## Disia (13 Octobre 2011)

Merci pour ta réponse. 

C'est très dommage qu'il n'y ait aucune solution pour affilier une adresse me.com existante à un autre compte Apple. Tant pis, je vais rester avec Gmail.


----------

